# one of my students please listen to all of it



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/tw3hGIn3gEo


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you Rudy! I am going to look into this! Kiya and the rest of us, have been suffering with her horrid gas. I have isolated certain 'key' items without success. I think this is the possible answer!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I take all my mates supplements 5 years first

many top jocks use my methods and training 

this is a gift and mercy

and after many surgeries drugs just to hold on

we have hope

I promise all of me left 6ft 5 265lbs of me wins not hope

50 plus supplements daily all 100 percent natural and liver test well monthly and all water soluble

radiation chemo and worse

my education saved me some time

No hope it works it facts western meds is almost a scam

and I can back it up

bring on the hate

my gift to all of you is a better life

truth

I now need a new aorta yesterday

or I am dead soon

this body lived 100 lifes trust this

God bless you God grace you

2 weeks 59

and my pics are current

Vikings die poorly the gift is giving to me


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jTB_ZvDS1BY


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/TWukdnuEuP0


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/I5ZeNLUEHKY


----------

